# My pumpkin is not orange :(



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Pick it and who says a pumpkin has got to be orange, carve her anyway (or him), give it the honor of a face and the experience of the holiday, that's what it has been grown for....some examples of non-orange pumpkins:

Ghost Pumpkins:









Odd heirloom pumpkin:









An assortment of odd fellows together with an orange guy:


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

briwesk said:


> Well this was the first year i started growing pumpkins. Out of all the plants i grew, i only got one pumpkin, but its not orange yet! it pretty large, maybe 2-3 pounds, but its not orange. its been cold here in NY and im afraid it will die before turning orange. The vines and the leaves are all curling up and dying.
> 
> SHould i pick it and will it eventually turn orange?


Pumpkin crop was weak in NY due to all the rain we had it played havoc with the crop.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't let it rot on the vine.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I found a link that might help; Pumpkin Nook : How To - Ripening Green Pumpkins
My pumpkin is just runing orange now.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

How far in advance should one buy a pumpking..I was told by the kid at a local super market to wait if I buy it now it would rott before Halloween..


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

hurricanegame said:


> How far in advance should one buy a pumpking..I was told by the kid at a local super market to wait if I buy it now it would rott before Halloween..


As long as you keep it from freezing and thawing it will last...Maybe he thought you were going to carve it as soon as you got it home? I decorate my porch with my uncarved pumpkins all through October. Occasionally, if I've had a bumper crop, I have some through Thanksgiving and beyond.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> Pumpkin crop was weak in NY due to all the rain we had it played havoc with the crop.



It was my first year growing them here in NY, too, and I got none at all.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Put it out and show it off.  You can always buy an orange one to go with it, anyhoo.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Just buy an orange spray bomb stand back and "mist" it to your liking....ZR


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Put it in a paper bag with a couple apples. The apples release a gas that will ripen the pumpkin. It would probably turn orange anyways but this will speed up the process.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

I wish I had that problem, mine started turning orange in mid august thanks to all the screwy weather we had this summer, I ended up with 7 nice pumpkins with 3 rotting by mid september, I picked the last 4 the 3rd week in september and we've had nothing but rain for almost 2 straight weeks, now I've got my largets pumpkin that made it rotting around the stem. sorry about the long post just had to vent a bit.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

To preserve the pumpkins paint them or just spray with sealer. (as long as you only want them for decorating) 
I had a pumpkin that I painted and it last for months.


----------

